# Ran to east lump 3-1



## Ridgeback (Jan 24, 2018)

Ran to east lump sat, 50 boats there , 4 tight on big YFT. We had two good chances, pulled hooks on both fish. Used 7/0 mustads and will not use them again to chunk for big tuna. I just dont think the gap on the hooks was big enough for the fish that were there. Came home with 3 mingos and a king mack


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I was wondering how it was out there- wish you had better luck but thank you for posting. Less than 2 weeks for my first trip for the year.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Saw a couple quality fish were caught. I would have loved to get out but I am stuck inland for some time.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ridgeback said:


> Ran to east lump sat, 50 boats there , 4 tight on big YFT. We had two good chances, pulled hooks on both fish. Used 7/0 mustads and will not use them again to chunk for big tuna. I just dont think the gap on the hooks was big enough for the fish that were there. Came home with 3 mingos and a king mack


Done it a few times and always used 7/0 demons. I’ve seen 150lb fish caught on 7/0 Demons.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Done it a few times and always used 7/0 demons. I’ve seen 150lb fish caught on 7/0 Demons.


This one was over 150lb and caught on 5/0 demon and 60lb fluro. Granted it wasnt at the lump and I had room to let her run.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> This one was over 150lb and caught on 5/0 demon and 60lb fluro. Granted it wasnt at the lump and I had room to let her run.


Thats Right!!

Good one for sure. Congratulations. Had to be a blast.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I've had bad experience with the mustads as well. Got to spend some money on hooks when it comes to bigger fish!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is badass JD!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report and sorry about the couple misses. Next time!


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Great Report !


----------

